# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area)  مسارات مايك نوكيا mic ways x1-01

## jazouli89

مسارات مايك نوكيا mic ways x1-01

----------


## mohamed73

جزاالله كل خير اخي عبد الصمد

----------


## jazouli89



----------


## mssamn

جزاالله كل خير اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

الله يعطيـــــــــــك العافيـــــــــــــــــة

----------

